# Super-DMZ Rx (aka Superdrol Dymethazine) On Sale Now



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Super-DMZ Rx (aka Superdrol Dymethazine) On Sale Now GO TO ONLINE STOER NOW… FINALLY GET REAL RESULTS FROM A LEGAL SUPPLEMENT! -Pharmaceutical Grade Superdrol Dymethazine -Increases Lean Muscle Mass -Increases Strength & Power -Helps with Cutting (getting lean) -No Bloating or Water Retention The prohormone Super-DMZ Rx ??? (aka Superdrol Dymethazine) contains the compounds 17beta-hydroxy [...]

*Read More...*


----------

